# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Ants again

## Bros

I asked about ants before and was recommended to use Talon which was successful but I now have Talon resistant ants. 
These ants love cheese and go mad over Avocado so you may know what bait is specific to these feeders. 
I have used the following and they just walk around it. 
Talon active ingredient 0.1g/kg THIAMETHOXOM 
Optiguard active ingredient  0.1g/kg THIAMETHOXAM (supposed to be the best but the same active ingredient as Talon) 
Antmaster a Bayer product active ingredient 0.05g/l IMIDACLOPRID 
Anyone got any other suggestions?

----------


## chrisp

An echidna!

----------


## Bros

> An echidna!

  Got one to lend me?

----------


## cyclic

Don't know if I replied to your previous post on this but for many years I have used pidgeons or fortune 500 pest control, only available from some produce merchants.
Comes in a squeeze type container about 1 litre for around $44 and I mix 10mm to a litre of water, although last time I purchased 5 litres for about $160.
Our present home is besser, and ants, along with other pests, love besser blocks.
I spray on average every 4-6 months to keep mostly ants at bay, and I have a spray bottle for quick squirts when I see a track..
They come back of course but I just spray again.
The neighbours have what I call volcano nests in their yards, my yard does not.

----------


## Marc

Mix 1:3 Borax with sugar, add some water to make a syrup and serve it to them in a dish  :Smilie: 
If they don't seem attracted, replace sugar with honey.

----------


## phild01

> Mix 1:3 Borax with sugar, add some water to make a syrup and serve it to them in a dish 
> If they don't seem attracted, replace sugar with honey.

  Will that kill the nest?

----------


## Bros

> Don't know if I replied to your previous post on this but for many years I have used pidgeons or fortune 500 pest control, only available from some produce merchants.
> Comes in a squeeze type container about 1 litre for around $44 and I mix 10mm to a litre of water, although last time I purchased 5 litres for about $160.
> Our present home is besser, and ants, along with other pests, love besser blocks.
> I spray on average every 4-6 months to keep mostly ants at bay, and I have a spray bottle for quick squirts when I see a track..
> They come back of course but I just spray again.
> The neighbours have what I call volcano nests in their yards, my yard does not.

  i don't want to use surface sprays as I want to eradicate the nest and the only way to eradicate them is by baiting but they are immune to my currents baits.

----------


## Bros

> Mix 1:3 Borax with sugar, add some water to make a syrup and serve it to them in a dish 
> If they don't seem attracted, replace sugar with honey.

  That works with some ants but the fat eating ants which is what I have.

----------


## cyclic

> i don't want to use surface sprays as I want to eradicate the nest and the only way to eradicate them is by baiting but they are immune to my currents baits.

  You will never be fully rid of them.
I use a pest controllers probe for the yard nests and I have recently started thinking about drilling holes in the blocks up high and using the probe to saturate the walls same as they do under paths.

----------


## Marc

https://www.thoughtco.com/how-to-mak...-baits-1968027 *Grease Ant Bait Recipe* Mix 2 tablespoons of peanut butter, 2 tablespoons of honey, and about ½ teaspoon of boric acid powder. Protein-loving ants respond best to a bait made of both protein and sugar.

----------


## Bros

> https://www.thoughtco.com/how-to-mak...-baits-1968027 *Grease Ant Bait Recipe* Mix 2 tablespoons of peanut butter, 2 tablespoons of honey, and about ½ teaspoon of boric acid powder. Protein-loving ants respond best to a bait made of both protein and sugar.

   Well that was a waste of time as they weren’t interested. These ants have better taste and they love avocado so I scraped out the skin and mixed a small bit of borax with it and it was like bees around a honey pot so I hope I have got the borax right.

----------


## Marc

You have caffe latte generation ants ... ha ha, at least you have the right lateral thinking. 
Let's hope the borax works for them.

----------


## phild01

Will the borax kill the nest?

----------


## phild01

When I feed the birds with mince, my problem ants swarm around missed bits.  I can kill a couple of hundred when this happens.  Same thing each day, but what is amusing is that each following day, they get smaller and smaller until you can barely see them. Then they are gone for a while before they return full size again. 
  Another group is negotiating the stair area somehow into my kitchen,  when this started I found quite a few of them spread out on the wall seemingly confused by the scent of food in various areas. 
By coincidence I am watching ants on a pre-recorded episode of David Attenborough's Micro Monsters.

----------


## Marc

Well, that is the idea. Like all social insects they feed their queen/queens and will therefore kill the reproducing cycle. It's the same principle used by Termidor with termites only using their grooming habit instead. Having said that I don't know how effective the delivery system turns out to be.

----------


## Bros

> You have caffe latte generation ants ... ha ha, at least you have the right lateral thinking. 
> Let's hope the borax works for them.

  So do I. Wife is not impressed with leaving the bait out that is swarming with ants.

----------


## cyclic

> i don't want to use surface sprays as I want to eradicate the nest and the only way to eradicate them is by baiting but they are immune to my currents baits.

  Do you have access to the nest ?

----------


## Bros

No they are living in the walls. I have given them three doses of the avacado/borax mix and they love it but I don't know how long it will take to get rid of the nest.

----------


## cyclic

I bought the pest control probe back from Bris yesterday.

----------


## Bros

Not much good to me as the nest/s could be anywhere.     

> I bought the pest control probe back from Bris yesterday.

----------


## phild01

I used petrol on jack jumper ants.  Their sting is a killer.

----------


## Marc

OK ... take two in the ant poison bait saga.
This works a treat on European wasps and is used by commercial vineyard in Tasmania.
I give you the short version.
Buy Frontline flea treatment for dogs or any other brand that contains Fipronil.
Take half soft avocado and mix two or 3 drops of frontline in the avocado.
Serve it to the little buggers.

----------


## Jamessmith1875

I believe they don't like salt

----------

